

Tell/Ask HN:  Cooperatively owned datacenters? - eof

I do basically all of my grocery shopping at a co-op and I love it.  My friends cooperatively own a farm.  There has been a big movement here (in Vermont) to get people into credit unions.<p>Why not a datacenter?  I will probably spend something like 1k usd this year on hosting various things, I would <i>love</i> to put that into something I had a small share in.
======
NeutronBoy
Checkout the FAQ by the EFF on responsible disclosure.

[https://www.eff.org/issues/coders/vulnerability-reporting-
fa...](https://www.eff.org/issues/coders/vulnerability-reporting-faq#faq2)

Key points: document absolutely everything, allow reasonable amounts of time
to fix (ie multiple weeks), don't ask for anything. Even then you might choose
to ignore the issue and walk away, lest they sue you for exploiting it.

Before revealing the bug TALK TO A LAYWER or at least contact the EFF to get
advice.

